# He is home.....



## kimbm04r (Apr 22, 2005)

I just wanted to thank everyone for the prayers and thoughts while my Step-Son (Aaron) has been in Iraq. I am happy to report that he is home (in NC) safe and sound. He returned to the U.S. on Veterans Day. 

We have been trying to get him home early due to the fact that my Brother-in-Law (Song) is in the final stages of cancer and he has requested Aaron's presence before it is to late for him to see him. We are now expecting them (Aaron and his wife) home for Thanksgiving and the family is traveling to Illinois for a family gathering (possibly the last one) with Song. It isn't looking to good for Song as of right now he is in the hospital once again, he was running a fever of 105 and his wife was having a hard time convincing them that it was not cancer related. She finally got them to do some tests and they discovered that he has a staff infection as well as parasites. He has turned diabetic as well. However, it is reported that he seems to be feeling a little better over the weekend. 

Please keep Song and his family in your prayers. Song, in the final stages of lung cancer, is 32 years old. Him and his wife (Cheryl) have 2 young boys, Ryan, 6 and Isaac, 4, and is the youth pastor at their local church and has never smoked a day in his life. This is going to be very difficult for the boys since they have been told nothing about their Dad's illness. We continue to pray for a miracle on Song's behalf.

Once again thank you for you prayers for Aaron while he was serving in Iraq.


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Myra,

My prayers are with all of you. Good bless.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

I'm so sorry to hear about Song -- all my best to your whole family. Good to hear that your son is back in the U.S.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Sort of bitter sweet......

My prayers are with you.

jB


----------



## kimbm04r (Apr 22, 2005)

Thanks all,

Yes bitter sweet indeed, but we continue to hope for a miracle. This is the second family member to contract cancer in the last two years. My husband's younger brother passed away from pancreatic cancer almost a year before Song was diagnosed.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Sorry to hear about Song. Cancer is such a mean thing. You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.

I'm glad to hear your son is back with you now for the holidays.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Sorry about Songs illness, but glad to here that your son returned safely from Iraq. I wish you and your family the best.


----------

